# Marathon Oberammergau, 16.09



## Reignman (11. Juli 2007)

Hi,
die übliche Frage, kann mir jemand etwas zu diesem Marathon sagen?
schöne Strecke? Fahrtechnik? Schiebepassage? knifflige Stellen usw?
ich weiss im Vorfeld kann man diesen Marathon nicht abfahren, oder nur teilweise weil viel Privatgrund, der speziell nur für den Marathon freigegeben wird.
Danke


----------



## The Tretschwein (11. Juli 2007)

da haben wir schon drüber geschreiben. Lies mal oder nimm die Sufu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reignman (11. Juli 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> da haben wir schon drüber geschreiben. Lies mal oder nimm die Sufu...



wo bitte? SUFU gibt nichts her...
Danke


----------



## pug304 (11. Juli 2007)

*hier* zum Beispiel


----------



## Reignman (11. Juli 2007)

pug304 schrieb:


> *hier* zum Beispiel



Danke


----------



## mountainbike (10. August 2007)

also ich fahre das teil mit - freu mich schon 

bergpeter


----------



## klogrinder (10. August 2007)

Wollte eigentlich auch bin noch am überlegen, aber ich denke sollte klappen, näher is ausser der Heimmara in tegernsee nix
Strecke wenn dann wohl die 50km


----------



## mountainbike (10. August 2007)

heimmara?? - hm sagt mir nix! was ist das?

ich fahr die 80er


----------



## tantemucki (13. August 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> heimmara?? - hm sagt mir nix! was ist das?
> 
> ich fahr die 80er



Ist wahrscheinlich smsisch oder bdwsseerisch und soll Heimmarathon heißen


----------



## mountainbike (13. August 2007)

ups peinlich, na da hätte ich auch draufkommen können - rotwerd


----------



## mountainbike (6. September 2007)

ziemlich leer dieser threat 

sagt mal - fährt denn keiner in o-gau mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi-161 (6. September 2007)

doch, mittelstrecke...


Hätte jemand die Möglichkeit eine Anmeldung für die Kurzstrecke zu übernehmen ?  (wg. Terminkollision)


----------



## mountainbike (6. September 2007)

ich dachte schon. wenn ich überlege was vor pfronten oder tegernsee hier im forum los war, ist hier ja totenstille!!!


----------



## klogrinder (6. September 2007)

richtig es sollte Heimmarathon in tegernsee heißen, sorry für die Unverständlichkeit
Ich bin mittlerweile für die 50km angemeldet und hoffe auf besseres Wetter

edit:hab vorhin in der Meldeliste gelesen dass ganz bekannte Gesichter wie Alex Pscheidl und Christian Schneidawind von Texpa Simplon und Andi Strobel von Fiat Rotwild am Start sind


----------



## Fusion-Racer (6. September 2007)

@klogrinder , der Strobel ist doch bei fast allen bayrischen Marathons dabei.

Ich starte auch über die Mitteldistanz , fahr den jetzt zum 3. mal , hoffentlich wirds so wetter geben wie 06 , zurzeit siehts eher nach 05 aus , aber mal schaun .


----------



## Reignman (7. September 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> ich dachte schon. wenn ich überlege was vor pfronten oder tegernsee hier im forum los war, ist hier ja totenstille!!!



ich glaube die meisten überlegen derzeit ernsthaft, ob sie für den Marathon ihre Racing-Carver rausholen sollen


----------



## mountainbike (7. September 2007)

tja - das kann gut möglich sein - aber auch mit den race-carvern müssen sie starten, hihi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxa (8. September 2007)

Abwarten, und bei guten Bedingungen dabei sein.


----------



## rboncube (9. September 2007)

Wetterbericht abgecheckt und sofort angemeldet. Vorhersage für nächsten Sonntag: sonnig,ca 20°  


Gruß Rene´

















g


----------



## The Tretschwein (12. September 2007)

Hallo!

Ich möchte hiermit allen aus Augsburg und Umgebung deutlich in den Allerwertesten treten. --> Mitmachen!

Wär ja sonst zum Heulen!


----------



## mountainbike (12. September 2007)

servus klaus 

na auch wieder am start??? 

nicht nur alle aus augsburg und umgebung. 

ich komm mit nem kumpel aus nordbayern 

bei dem geilen wetter am wetter lohnt sich nun wirklich dorthin die anreise!!!

also auf leute - o-gau wird klasse


----------



## The Tretschwein (12. September 2007)

ich versuchs mal...mitfahren geht immer.


----------



## mountainbike (12. September 2007)

wos hostn, klaus? verletzung?


----------



## The Tretschwein (12. September 2007)

nö! Tiefstapeln ist immer besser.

Na, da kommen viele gute Leute.....


----------



## Tobi-161 (12. September 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich möchte hiermit allen aus Augsburg und Umgebung deutlich in den Allerwertesten treten. --> Mitmachen!
> 
> Wär ja sonst zum Heulen!




Wieso ???

Ich bin eh dabei... Mission 3h


----------



## maxa (12. September 2007)

Das ist doch wohl eine Frage der Ehre


----------



## Reignman (13. September 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> ich versuchs mal...mitfahren geht immer.



für den Klaus bedeutet mitfahren ein Platz unter den Top 10  
für alle anderen Normalsterblichen der Wahnsinn, für den Klaus mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (13. September 2007)

Träumst wohl....


----------



## Reignman (13. September 2007)

deine Bescheidenheit in Ehren, macht dich ja sympathisch
vg


----------



## The Tretschwein (13. September 2007)

ja neee, kommt doch drauf an wer alles mitmacht.


----------



## Reignman (13. September 2007)

einer von uns muss doch die bayrisch-schwäbische Fahne hochhalten


----------



## mountainbike (13. September 2007)

hm - grübel!!! und bei mir zerrts im linken bein seit 4 wochen!

na ich versuchs mal für nordbayern, grinzzz


----------



## Reignman (13. September 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> hm - grübel!!! und bei mir zerrts im linken bein seit 4 wochen!
> 
> na ich versuchs mal für nordbayern, grinzzz



du meinst Franken, nicht Bayern! Seids doch bei den Bayern nur geduldet


----------



## mountainbike (14. September 2007)

ich habe noch nie behauptet ich bin franke!

meine wurzeln sind in niederbayern!

also dann, wir sehen uns morgen auf abends!!!


----------



## s_works (15. September 2007)

hey sagt mal Jungs - ich bin letztes Jahr Ogau mitgefahren. War die deutsche Meisterschaft. Die Km waren um die 110 und Höhenmeter 3300. Die Ausschreibung heuer sagt was anderes!!! 80 km und 2800 hm? Welcher Teil fehlt? Wird die Rund wieder 2mal gefahren?


----------



## s_works (15. September 2007)

so jetzt weiß ichs - der Kolbensattel ist heuer auf der 2ten Runde nicht zu fahren. Sehr sympathisch wie ich finde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reignman (15. September 2007)

s_works schrieb:


> so jetzt weiß ichs - der Kolbensattel ist heuer auf der 2ten Runde nicht zu fahren. Sehr sympathisch wie ich finde!



hättest halt früher gefragt, ist auch im Profil ersichtlich.
http://www.ammertal-sportiv.com/Content/Hoehenprofil_Abruf.htm


----------



## The Tretschwein (15. September 2007)

schade


----------



## Reignman (16. September 2007)

ich hoffe, euch ist es besser gegangen. Der 2. Platten innerhalb von wenigen Kilometern bedeute das Aus für mich. Ist schön ärgerlich, ging bis dahin ganz gut und hat echt Spass gemacht.
Ist mir aufgefallen, dass an dieser Stelle mind. 6 weitere Teilnehmer einen Platten hatten. War kurz vor der ersten Einfahrt nach Oberammergau, unter der Brücke durch, dann wieder auf die Teerstr.
entweder lag da etwas auf der Strecke??? Hatte noch nie einen Platten, seit ich MTB fahre. Keine Ahnung, aber so viel Zufall? 6 Platten von verschiedenen Teilnehmern, nur wenige Meter entfernt????
Echt sau dumm, die erste Abfahrt vom Kolbensattel hat mir echt gut gefallen, der Trail entlang dem Hang.
naja, noch vor der ersten Verpflegungsstation war es das aus  
Wetter war genial, echt schade 
muss schon zugeben, dass es innerlich weh tut. Wenn man die Startnr. abgibt und offiziell aufgeben muss  
Aber zum Glück "nur" wegen dem Material  
bin ja gespannt auf eure Berichte, hoffentlich mit guten Resultaten


----------



## s_works (16. September 2007)

in der ersten Runde war noch alles paletti - die zweite war dann schon härter. Insgesamt gings mir recht gut. Mit 4:25 bin ich auch mit meiner Zeit zufrieden.

Einer aus unserer Gruppe hatte auch an der von reignman beschriebenen Stelle einen Platten. Schien also etwas dagelegen zu haben...


----------



## Reignman (16. September 2007)

was war denn die Siegerzeit auf der langen Distanz?
4:25 ist doch ne super Zeit.
wie sind eigentlich die beiden anderen Anstiege, auch so steil wie der erste Anstieg?


----------



## The Tretschwein (16. September 2007)

Hallo!
Der Strobel Andi hat irgenwas von 3:35 gebraucht. Nach 65km hats mir leider den Stecker gezogen. Passt aber schon. Hab alles gegeben.

Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klogrinder (16. September 2007)

Mir gings recht gut auf den 50km und 1600hm
hab 2:58 gebraucht, bin zufrieden


----------



## Tobi-161 (16. September 2007)

was hattes Du den fürn Trikot ? Hab ungefähr die selbe Zeit...

morgen stell ich noch ein paar Bilder rein... zu geil die 2 Biker die von der Bergwacht n' Weizen gereicht bekamen


----------



## Fusion-Racer (16. September 2007)

mir gings realitiv sch... auf der 50 Km-Distanz , nach 4 Km gleich erstmal die Flasche verloren und dann mit ziemlich schweren beinen zur ersten Verpflegungsstation gehechelt . Die Teit is dann doch noch ganz o.k. 2.45


----------



## rboncube (16. September 2007)

War ein klasse Rennen. Orga, Wetter, Strecke, hat alles gepasst.

Mit meiner Leistung bin ich im großen und ganzen zufrieden. Bin 1 1/2 Wochen wegen Rückenproblemen kaum geradelt und wollte schon absagen. Zum Glück bin ich doch gestartet, hat einfach nen riesen Spaß gemacht. Habe mir vorgenommen über 50km unter 3Std. zu bleiben, weis aber nicht ob´s geklappt hat. Habe im Trubel vergessen die Stoppuhr anzuhalten. Weis jemand wann´s die Ergebnisse online gibt.
Gruß Rene´


----------



## Deleted 60472 (17. September 2007)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> was hattes Du den fürn Trikot ? Hab ungefähr die selbe Zeit...
> 
> morgen stell ich noch ein paar Bilder rein... zu geil die 2 Biker die von der Bergwacht n' Weizen gereicht bekamen



War auch knapp 3 Std. unterwegs. IHR wart also die beiden, die mich 2 Plätze gekostet haben  

Fand's ein sehr schönes Rennen auf ner sehr schönen Strecke!


----------



## The Tretschwein (17. September 2007)

Ergebnisse soll es heute geben.


----------



## Reignman (17. September 2007)

kennt jemand hier einen Händler in MUC der DT Swiss Felgen hat bzw. versucht diese noch zu reparieren. keine Ahnung, ob der Schaden noch reparierbar ist oder ich ne neue Felge brauche
Danke


----------



## The Tretschwein (17. September 2007)

Mach mal ein Bild!
Ist das ne Disk-Felge? Dann gehts wohl schon. Zange, Schraubstock, schweres Gerät und wieder zurechtdrücken.


----------



## Reignman (17. September 2007)

Danke, mache ich. 
Ja, ist die DT Swiss 4.2d

glaube muss zum Händler gehen, bin selbst nicht besonders handwerklich ausgestattet und begabt.

habe dich beim Start gesehen, warst einige Meter weiter vorne, aber dann schnell weg


----------



## s_works (17. September 2007)

ergebnislisten sind online


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (17. September 2007)

supa! Danke
aber wo?


----------



## aka (17. September 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> supa! Danke
> aber wo?



Da? http://www.ammertal-sportiv.com/Content/AABC Ergebnis Klassen 07.pdf

Gruss,

 Aka.


----------



## The Tretschwein (17. September 2007)

Hey Tobi!

TOP! suppa gefahren bisch....


----------



## klogrinder (17. September 2007)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> was hattes Du den fürn Trikot ? Hab ungefähr die selbe Zeit...
> 
> morgen stell ich noch ein paar Bilder rein... zu geil die 2 Biker die von der Bergwacht n' Weizen gereicht bekamen



Weißes pearl Izumi Trikot blauer Helm schwarze Hose
nach ergebnisliste Zeit jetzt 2:59:03

Lg
Tobi


----------



## Tobi-161 (17. September 2007)

@Klaus: hehe, 27min schneller als letztes Jahr  
Hut ab vor deiner Leistung  

so, los gehts mit Bildern, ich hoffe man kann was erkennen. Wer die Bilder in 8MP will, bitte pn an mich... (nicht das ich noch gesteinigt werde, wenn ich die so reinstell  )


----------



## Tobi-161 (17. September 2007)

70r573n schrieb:


> War auch knapp 3 Std. unterwegs. IHR wart also die beiden, die mich 2 Plätze gekostet haben
> 
> Fand's ein sehr schönes Rennen auf ner sehr schönen Strecke!




ahh... an deinen weißen Steppenwolf kann ich mich erinnern   Wir haben uns ja oft gesehen


----------



## Reignman (17. September 2007)

...


----------



## Deleted 60472 (17. September 2007)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> ahh... an deinen weißen Steppenwolf kann ich mich erinnern   Wir haben uns ja oft gesehen



ach, DUUUUUU warst der im dimb-trikot...  
jup, haben uns öfter gesehen, ich glaub bergauf bist du immer links an mir vorbei


----------



## Tobi-161 (17. September 2007)

70r573n schrieb:


> ...ich glaub bergauf bist du immer links an mir vorbei



...wo halt grad Platz war   

Warst Du auch einer der beiden, denen ich am Fluss entlang im Windschatten hing ?  Ihr hättet ruhig noch schneller fahren können, gekonnt hättet ihr ja   ...im Gegensatz zu mir, im Flachen fährt mich jedes Kind platt  
Ich hab euch ja dafür am Berg das Tempo angezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 60472 (17. September 2007)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> ...wo halt grad Platz war
> 
> Warst Du auch einer der beiden, denen ich am Fluss entlang im Windschatten hing ?  Ihr hättet ruhig noch schneller fahren können, gekonnt hättet ihr ja   ...im Gegensatz zu mir, im Flachen fährt mich jedes Kind platt
> Ich hab euch ja dafür am Berg das Tempo angezogen




Jo, genau! Aber hat sich dann zum Glück noch ein Scott-Fahrer erbarmt  Und dann sind wir auf noch einen aufgelaufen, der gemeint hat er müssts allen zeigen  Lustigerweise waren die meissten nach der Abzweigung weg. Du ja auch erstma am Zwischenhupferer.
Lustig im nachhinein, wenn man weiss, wen man im Rennen so begegnet is....


----------



## Tobi-161 (17. September 2007)

70r573n schrieb:


> Jo, genau! Aber hat sich dann zum Glück noch ein Scott-Fahrer erbarmt  Und dann sind wir auf noch einen aufgelaufen, der gemeint hat er müssts allen zeigen  Lustigerweise waren die meissten nach der Abzweigung weg. Du ja auch erstma am Zwischenhupferer.
> Lustig im nachhinein, wenn man weiss, wen man im Rennen so begegnet is....



Stimmt, vorallem merkt man wie sich das aufgrund der eigenen Schwächen und Stärken ständig mit dem Streckenprofil verschiebt  
... und das man eigentlich nicht nach vorne kommt, weil man ständig die selben Leute überholt


----------



## maxa (18. September 2007)

Komm erst jetzt zum schreiben.

Einfach eine geniale 80 KM Strecke. Endlich mal ein paar gescheite Trails bergauf und vor allem bergab. Da blühte mein Herz so richtig auf.

Trotz mehrerer Krämpfe eine für mich gute Zeit von 4:59 Std. erreicht.

Danke Klaus für das nette Gespräch nach dem Rennen.
Deine Worte klingen mir noch im Gedächtnis. Das Gewicht, Gewicht .

Ich arbeite schon daran.


----------



## ccbiker (18. September 2007)

@ Tobi; 70r573n
Dann könnt ihr euch sicher auch noch an einen Verbund aus Rocket-Fahrer und Bergamont-Fahrer (Trikot jeweils passend zum Rad und umgekehrt) erinnern. Der Rocket-Fahrer war ich und der Bergamont-Fahrer war ein Vereinskollege. Von der Zeit her müssten wir uns auch ein paar mal gegenseitig überholt haben.


----------



## The Tretschwein (18. September 2007)

ah nee...ist auch nicht alles. Du machst das doch erst seit einem Jahr in der Art , oder? Also was solls! Das wird von alleine besser und gleichzeitig gehts Gewicht runter. 
Ausserdem solltest Du dein Pensum pro Jahr um nicht mehr als 15% steigern.


----------



## Deleted 60472 (18. September 2007)

ccbiker schrieb:


> @ Tobi; 70r573n
> Dann könnt ihr euch sicher auch noch an einen Verbund aus Rocket-Fahrer und Bergamont-Fahrer (Trikot jeweils passend zum Rad und umgekehrt) erinnern. Der Rocket-Fahrer war ich und der Bergamont-Fahrer war ein Vereinskollege. Von der Zeit her müssten wir uns auch ein paar mal gegenseitig überholt haben.



Also ich nich! Kann mir eigentlich nie irgendwelche Gesichter merken. Mir fallen nur immer Dimbo's in ihren 'wunderschönen' Trikots auf  ...und natürlich die Miezn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reignman (18. September 2007)

Abschliessend möchte ich noch etwas unerfreuliches hier loswerden.
Und zwar die Ignoranz von einigen WAnderern bei dem Marathon.  
Erstens, dass die gerade an einem Marathon-We ihre Wandertour planen möchten, finde ich schon erstaunlich ist aber noch akzeptabel. Dass einige mal einen nicht anfeuern müssen, kann man auch irgendwie noch akzeptieren, ist bekanntlich ein freies Land.
ABer wenn solche Vollidoten wie der grauhaarige Wanderer mit den Stöcken auch noch die Ideallinie blockieren und mit aller Gewalt mit flotten Tempo neben den Bikern läuft und diese ständig blockiert, dann hört es bei mir aus. Bin einige Male wegen dem Idioten mit dem Stöcken aus dem Rhythmus gekommen und gerade bei der steilsten STelle, da bist halt mit dem Bike auch nicht viel schneller. Musste mich zweimal hinter langersamen Bikern, wegen dem Ignoranten Wanderer einorden. Wollte echt schon was sagen, jedoch hätte mich das weiter aus dem Rhythmus gebracht, war so schon genügend antrengend...
Beim Anstieg zum Kolbensattel,. Bin prinzipiell echt ein toleranter Mensch, aber sorry so ein Schwachmat kann man doch gar nicht sein


----------



## Reignman (18. September 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> ah nee...ist auch nicht alles. Du machst das doch erst seit einem Jahr in der Art , oder? Also was solls! Das wird von alleine besser und gleichzeitig gehts Gewicht runter.
> Ausserdem solltest Du dein Pensum pro Jahr um nicht mehr als 15% steigern.



15 Prozent Steigerung?
habe dieses Jahr mein Pensum an km verdoppelt und an hm fast verdreifacht...
dann wundert mich nichts mehr, dass ich diese Jahr so viele Probleme bekam...


----------



## The Tretschwein (18. September 2007)

na kommt schon drauf an wo du stehst, aber sehr oft ist man nicht fit genug die volle Leistung abzurufen. Krank, zu hart trainiert.....von heut auf morgen gehts ned


----------



## Tatü (18. September 2007)

Reignman schrieb:


> 15 Prozent Steigerung?
> habe dieses Jahr mein Pensum an km verdoppelt und an hm fast verdreifacht...
> dann wundert mich nichts mehr, dass ich diese Jahr so viele Probleme bekam...



welche Probleme gabs?


----------



## Reignman (18. September 2007)

Tatü schrieb:


> welche Probleme gabs?



viele, 
permanent schwere Beine...
obwohl ich viel GA1 mit RR fahre. Vor allem nach einem verlängerten WE mit dem MTB am Gardasee, bekam ich die schweren Beine nicht mehr los.
Habe sogar beim normalen Gehen schwere Beine, keine Ahnung...
hat sich fast die ganze Saison hingezogen, kam und ging immer wieder.
Ich schätze mal, dass einfach die Verdoppelung der km ein zu gewaltiger Sprung war. Klaus sagte ja dies schon ähnlich, mit seinen 15 Prozent.
die letzten 6 Wochen vor Oberammergau bin ich fast gar nicht mehr gefahren, weil nun ich Probleme mit dem linken Knie bekam. Im Wiegetritt und bei starker Belastung zwickt das linke Knie bzw. bei starken Wiegetritt tut es sogar weh...
Bin sehr gross. Fast 1,90 m, schlank aber aufgrund der Grösse trotzdem schwer.
Daher war ich auch so glücklich in Oberammergau, dass es so gut ging, sogar bei den steilen Passagen, weil ich in den letzten 6 Wochen so wenig gefahren bin.


----------



## The Tretschwein (18. September 2007)

von welchem Pensum aus hast verdoppelt?

Nur doppeln bringt nix. Ganz wichtig. Wenn du das Pensum verdoppelst musst die Erholung auch erhöhen. Ansonsten gehst du platt. Auch Platt im Kopf....
nich jeden Tag blöd km spülen und drauftreten. 
am WE gscheit draufhalten und tags drauf lang und easy. Unterder woche mach ich nicht mehr als 2-3 Stunden.


----------



## Reignman (18. September 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> von welchem Pensum aus hast verdoppelt?
> 
> Nur doppeln bringt nix. Ganz wichtig. Wenn du das Pensum verdoppelst musst die Erholung auch erhöhen. Ansonsten gehst du platt. Auch Platt im Kopf....
> nich jeden Tag blöd km spülen und drauftreten.
> am WE gscheit draufhalten und tags drauf lang und easy. Unterder woche mach ich nicht mehr als 2-3 Stunden.




bin ja kein Trainings-experte, a bisserl kenne ich mich bzgl. Training schon aus.
Unter 2 Stunden hole ich mein MTB und RR gar nicht raus. Nach 3 Tagen kommt mindestens ein Tag Pause. am liebsten fahre ich 2er Blöcke.
Viel GA1 im Frühjahr, und dann halt irgendwann mal auf das MTB:
o.k. leider habe ich dieses Jahr auf die Kompensation verzichtet, weil dies so langweilig ist. Vielleicht auch eine Ursache.
letztes Jahr waren es 3000 km.
Dieses Jahr bisher 5000 km, wobei ich die letzten 6 Wochen gar nicht mehr gefahren bin. STeige nun bald wieder auf das Rennrad mit GA1-Einheiten um, daher werden es diese Saison in Summe noch ca 6000km in Summe. Ohne den blöden Sommer und die Knieprobleme, hätte ich Ende der Saison bereits 8000 km und ca. 100000 hm, so sind es bisher ca. 80000 hm


----------



## The Tretschwein (18. September 2007)

scheint mir ne starke steigerung zu sein, die du nur verkraftest wenn sie gut geplant ist. das geht sehr schnell, dass du dich ständig mit dicken Beinen rumärgerm musst.

Ein Tipp. Fahr öfters easy mit der Freundin rum, Trink auf der Hütte ein Bier und gieb am WE Gas.
PS: Ich brauch 1-2 Wochen bis ich wieder richtig erholt bin. Wenn ich am WE den Patscherkofl fahre, dann weils mir Spass macht.


----------



## Reignman (18. September 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> scheint mir ne starke steigerung zu sein, die du nur verkraftest wenn sie gut geplant ist. das geht sehr schnell, dass du dich ständig mit dicken Beinen rumärgerm musst.
> 
> Ein Tipp. Fahr öfters easy mit der Freundin rum, Trink auf der Hütte ein Bier und gieb am WE Gas.
> PS: Ich brauch 1-2 Wochen bis ich wieder richtig erholt bin. Wenn ich am WE den Patscherkofl fahre, dann weils mir Spass macht.



Danke, werde versuchen dies nächste Saison zu beherzigen. Wie gesagt, dieses Jahr die ersten Erfahrungen mit Marathons gemacht und dabei noch viel Lehrgeld gezahlt.
Nächste Saison, nächste Chance 

Weil dies mit Oberammergau so ärgerlich war, würde ich gerne noch den Oberstorfer mitfgefahren. Aber nächste Woche beginnt die Wiesn, dann wird das Training sich mehr richtig Bier verlagern. Vielleicht nicht gerade die optimale Vorbereitung für einen Marathon


----------



## Tatü (18. September 2007)

warum willst du jetzt im Herbst schon wieder GA1 fahren? Der Herbst ist eine schöne Zeit zum Touren fahren bevor der Schnee in die Berge kommt. Im Winter kann man genug GA1 mit dem RR machen. 
Ich steig auch für eine Tour die unter 2h ist aufs MTB, einfach locker spielen gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reignman (18. September 2007)

vielleicht habe ich mich etwas ungeschickt ausgedrückt. Die eine oder andere MTB Tour ist bestimmt noch drin. Leider wirds halt schon recht zapfig in der früh und abends. Vor allem im Hochgebirge ist es schon ordentlich kalt. Da fahre ich lieber bei 35 Grad als bei 14 Grad.  
und während der Wiesn komme ich bestimmt nicht zum Biken. Da liegt das Training mehr im Bierkonsum.  

Isar entlang Radln macht mir keinen Spass. MTB ist für mich halt Gebirge. Für eine 2stündige Tour fahre ich halt nicht x-Stunden im Auto. Komme aus MUC.

.


----------



## The Tretschwein (18. September 2007)

Flandern ist überall!


----------



## Reignman (18. September 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Flandern ist überall!



für dich vielleicht, hätte da einen interessanten Berg in Italien für dich.
der hat glaube ich in der Spitze über 40 Prozent Steigung 
glaube 2,5 km mehr als 30 Prozent.
aber geteert, oder was man dort als Teer verstehen kann.

http://www.narowerze.info/malga_palazzo.htm

Viel Spass


----------



## BaSiS (18. September 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Flandern ist überall!



wie meinst 'n das ?
offene Duschen mit Kaltwasser, nach dem leckeren Kopfsteinpflasterrennen ?


----------



## BaSiS (18. September 2007)

Reignman schrieb:


> für dich vielleicht, hätte da einen interessanten Berg in Italien für dich.
> der hat glaube ich in der Spitze über 40 Prozent Steigung
> glaube 2,5 km mehr als 30 Prozent.
> aber geteert, oder was man dort als Teer verstehen kann.
> ...



aber nur mit ''Heldenkurbel'' 53/42 und hinten 11-23


----------



## gaggo (18. September 2007)

Reignman schrieb:


> für dich vielleicht, hätte da einen interessanten Berg in Italien für dich.
> der hat glaube ich in der Spitze über 40 Prozent Steigung
> glaube 2,5 km mehr als 30 Prozent.
> aber geteert, oder was man dort als Teer verstehen kann.
> ...



Servus,

wo ist die Strecke? Darf da jeder fahren und ist ein Ärzteteam in der Nähe?

Danke!


----------



## Reignman (18. September 2007)

gaggo schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wo ist die Strecke? Darf da jeder fahren und ist ein Ärzteteam in der Nähe?
> 
> Danke!



ja darf jeder fahren. bin noch nicht gefahren, bin ja nicht verrückt  
das überlasse ich schon Tretschwein. Verrückt ist in diesem Zusammenhang positiv gemeint  

Ist in der Nähe vom Gardasee
Ort heisst Besenello, anbei der Link
http://www.viamichelin.com/viamiche...1MzgwNjAxMGNORFV1T1RRME1EUT1jTVRFdU1UQTRNVGM9
Ärzteteam gibt es keins. Entweder schaffst du es, oder du fällst tot vom Rad  

ein bisschen "googeln" und man findet nette Infos.
http://www.climbbybike.com/de/Aufstieg.asp?Col=Scanuppia---Malga-Palazzo&qryMountainID=3597

ein "Verrückter" ist es bereits gefahren, zu sehen unter youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulJsjynZEZc


----------



## The Tretschwein (18. September 2007)

fährt man sicher nicht durch!

Flandern ist überall! ??

Das Sauwetter halt. Wo man sich mit porösem Gesichtsausdruck auf den Karren setzt und duch den Nieselregen und Dreck fährt.

Aber du kannst von Riva aus schön auf der alten Ponale Richtung Ledro kurbeln. In der Kehre gehts gradaus nach Pre´. Von dort steil hoch auf den Passo Guil. Den wenn du durchfährst reicht auch schon. Weiter Richtung  Passo Nota. Vor der Rifugio die Bikex-treme Abfahrt nach Limone nehmen. Von Limone hoch nach Vesio und an der Pferdestallung zum Nota durch die Tunnelstrecke. Hoch zum Tremalzo. Auf der Strasse ein Stück runter. Am Hotel rechts rein in die Rampiledro Abfahrt. Hui!
Dann rüber zum Rifugio Pernici. Hier einen Cafe Coretto mit Grappa einpfeifen.
Runter zur Malga Grassi und durch die Weinberge nach Arco!

Geilst! Keine Ahnung wieviel Höhenmeter. Ca 100km und 8 Stunden.
Yeah man!


----------



## Reignman (18. September 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> fährt man sicher nicht durch!
> 
> Flandern ist überall! ??
> 
> ...



also von Riva über  Pre` zum Passo Guil bin ich schon hoch und durchgefahren, und würde mich gerade nicht als Bergziege bezeichnen  
deine Verlängerung ist natürlich der Hammer, ist halt Tretschwein -Niveau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (18. September 2007)

hoch übers kopfsteinplaster?


----------



## aka (18. September 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> ... In der Kehre gehts gradaus nach Pre´. Von dort steil hoch auf den Passo Guil. Den wenn du durchfährst reicht auch schon. ...


Du meinst die 'Strasse' die am alten Kalkofen links den Berg hochgeht? Das fand ich als Abfahrt dermassen extrem holprig, ich hab' trotz Federgabel meine Hände nicht mehr gespürt. Wenns a weng weniger steil sein darf lieber den Weg zur Bocca Fortini oder so hoch. Ansonsten geiler Tourenvorschlag.


----------



## BaSiS (18. September 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> fährt man sicher nicht durch!
> 
> Flandern ist überall! ??
> 
> ...



bietet sich am Tag nach dem festival-Rennen an


----------



## Reignman (18. September 2007)

gibt glaube ich 2 Wege, beide sind super steil, einer davon noch steiler


----------



## The Tretschwein (18. September 2007)

dann nimm im Zweifelsfall den steilen.
Aber den Drahtseilversicherten rechts weg mein ich nicht.


----------



## Reignman (18. September 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> dann nim im Zweifelsfall den steilen



war ja klar, dass der Vorschlag von dir kommen würde  
ich bevorzuge lieber, es sei denn ich habe mal  einen masochistischen Tag, den flachen Weg. Wobei flach für den 2. Anstieg auch  das falsche Wort  ist 

Drahtseilgesichtert?? Ich glaube muss demnächst mal wieder an den lago abhauen , wäre ein toller Saisonabschluss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (18. September 2007)

21.10

Bike Xtreme in Limone!

Hammer!


----------



## Reignman (18. September 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> 21.10
> 
> Bike Xtreme in Limone!
> 
> Hammer!




i know, haben uns darüber schon einmal unterhalten. Kenne ein nettes Hotel in Limone, der Besitzer davon ist ein Mitveranstalter, hat mir darüber etwas erzählt. Sieht man auch an meinem Bild hier, bin den 117-er schon einmal gefahren, das hat mir gereicht. ABer den Downhill in einem Marathon, Hilfe!

ne ne diesen Downhill in einem Marathon ist nur etwas für Cracks  
Für mich wäre diese ein Waterloo!
Reicht schon, nachdem der Kumpel eines Freundes am WE beim Marathon in Oberammergau bei der Abfahrt in der Hölle sich das Schlüsselbein gebrochen hat.
Da hatte ich mit meinen 2 Platten noch richtig Glück dagegen


----------



## The Tretschwein (18. September 2007)

Deshalb bin ich in meinem Alter lieber feig und renne runter.


----------



## Reignman (18. September 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Deshalb bin ich in meinem Alter lieber feig und renne runter.



den 117er oder die Hölle???


----------



## The Tretschwein (18. September 2007)

Hölle!


----------



## Tobi-161 (18. September 2007)

70r573n schrieb:


> Also ich nich! Kann mir eigentlich nie irgendwelche Gesichter merken. Mir fallen nur immer Dimbo's in ihren 'wunderschönen' Trikots auf  ...und natürlich die Miezn...



an nen Rocket Fahrer kann ich mich erinnern, der machte seinem Team-Namen alle Ehre. Auf der Asphalt-Abfahrt ziemlich am Schluss ist der voll an mir vorbeigedonnert in dieser Lenker-Aero-Position


----------



## BaSiS (18. September 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Hölle!



Hölle ??? ist das die steinige Passage in der letzten Abfahrt ? 
einfach geil


----------



## maxa (18. September 2007)

Endlich mal das, was ich sechs Marathons lang gesucht habe.
Ein Trail, der auch einen entsprechenden Anspruch hat.


----------



## The Tretschwein (18. September 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> Hölle ??? ist das die steinige Passage in der letzten Abfahrt ?
> einfach geil



:kotz:



maxa schrieb:


> Endlich mal das, was ich sechs Marathons lang gesucht habe.
> Ein Trail, der auch einen entsprechenden Anspruch hat.


 ich kann sowas ned gscheit!   Vielleicht bin ich zu leicht 

Wenn du sowas magst dann wird wohl der Patscherkofl Marathon dein Ding sein oder auf jeden Fall das Bike Xtreme am Gardasee.

Für nächstes Jahr auch echt cool: Die Rampitour im Trentino.
www.rampitour.com
Die Teile sind nicht lang. ca 50km, aber geilste Strecken.
Rampiledro ist ein muss, Paganella auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## mountainbike (18. September 2007)

hi jungs 

so jetzt komm ich auch mal dazu! wetter war klasse und strecke war auch supi - nur mein hüftbeuger (macht mir seit einigen wochen probleme) hat mir meine zeit versaut. naja egal! 

das wir durch den gottesdienst geräuchert sind fand ich schon ganz witzig! 

weniger witzig war es das es meinen kumpel in der hölle zerissen hat! schlüsselbeinbruch!!!

und: die wanderer wie reignman schon ansprach - soviele dödel hab ich noch auf keinem rennen gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reignman (19. September 2007)

mir hat es auch gut gefallen und es lief relativ gut bis dahin, bis zu dem zweiten Reifenschaden  
nächste Saison, neuer Versuch in Oberammergau. Freu mich schon


----------



## The Tretschwein (19. September 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> und: die wanderer wie reignman schon ansprach - soviele dödel hab ich noch auf keinem rennen gesehen



Du warst bei Oberammergau: Dödel-Tourist-Capital of the World


----------



## maxa (19. September 2007)

Also ich war irgendwie mit fahren beschäftigt, und hab die gar nicht richtig wargenommen.

Sogar bei der steilen Trailauffahrt nach der ersten Verpflegungsstation konnte ich nur Applaus und Begeisterung nebst meiner Musik feststellen.


----------



## Reignman (19. September 2007)

glaube Oberammergau ist das Mekka der Dödel-Wander-Touristen


----------



## ccbiker (19. September 2007)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> an nen Rocket Fahrer kann ich mich erinnern, der machte seinem Team-Namen alle Ehre. Auf der Asphalt-Abfahrt ziemlich am Schluss ist der voll an mir vorbeigedonnert in dieser Lenker-Aero-Position



Leider gings danach nochmal bergauf. Da hattest du mich gleich wieder. Die Aero-Position war nötig, sonst hätt's mich vom Rad geweht.


----------



## boile (19. September 2007)

@maxa

warst du der ghost-fahrer, der am linken oberarm seinen mp3-player hatte?
dann hab ich dich nämlich ein paarmal gesehen ;-)


----------



## The Tretschwein (19. September 2007)

eieiei! MP3 und Racen? ....lass ihn weg! Spart Gewicht


----------



## mountainbike (19. September 2007)

servus tretschwein 

das mit dem: dödel-tourist capital of the world war gut 

aber mal echt - selbst unseren mädels ist es aufgefallen. sie waren oben am laberberg und sind dann nach unten gelaufen und haben so einiges an fehlverhalten von wanderern gegenüber den bikern gesehen 

ganz heiss war es mal an der gegenverkehrstelle (sägemehl-markierung) vom laberberg (soilesee) wieder runter


----------



## Reignman (19. September 2007)

bin ja mal gespannt, wann der erste zur Gewichtsreduzierung nackt einen Marathon fährt. Hoffe es ist dann wenigstens eine Frau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbike (19. September 2007)

brülllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll 


lautlach!!!!


----------



## maxa (19. September 2007)

Ah die Mädels sind grad oben angekommen wo ich das erste mal durchkam.

Ne MP3 war unterm Trikot, und Ghost würde ich mir nicht antun. 

Aber es gab noch so ne tolle Stelle, nach dem ersten Berg und deren Abfahrt danach kam eine kurze Teerpassage die dann rechts bei einer Treppe wieder hochging.

Mit voll Karacho rechts an der Treppe vorbei und dann hats meinen Vorderman direkt nach der Treppe ins Geländer gelassen.
Zum Glück sind wenigstens ab und zu die Finger am Bremshebel, sonst hätts für ihn und mich nicht gerade gut ausgesehen.


----------



## Reignman (19. September 2007)

habe gerade mit dem Veranstalter telefoniert, und mich mal kurz ausgetauscht bzw. Anregungen gegeben.
dass bsp. die erste Verpflegungsstation doch etwas zu spät kam, wird versucht nächstes Jahr zu berücksichtigt, eine weitere Verpflegungsstation wie bereits 2006 zu installieren. Nach der Abfahrt...
Leider haben sich die allgemeinen Äusserungen des Veranstalters nicht so positiv angehört. Ist ähnlich wie beim Tegernseer Veranstalter. Es wird versucht mit aller Gewalt diese Veranstaltung zu blockieren oder verhindern. Von den ignoranten WAnderern ganz zu schweigen. Ist das zu viel verlangt, einfach für eine gute Stunden , bis der letzte oben ist, mal die Wanderung auszusetzen.? das jahr hat 365 Tage, warum müssen die gerade alle an diesem Tag zu der Marathon-Zeit unbedingt mit aller GEwalt genau diesem Berg bezwingen? 
Nein, da wird mit Absicht sich in die Ideallinie noch gestellt  
Es ist bekannt, dass an diesem Tag der Marathon stattfindet und genau an diesem Tag werden dann irgendwelche Kirch-Messen veranstaltet.
*Kopfschüttel*
Da darf man sich echt nicht mehr wundern, wenn  in Deutschland bald keine Marathons mehr stattfinden werden. Tegernsee kämpft jährlich um die GEnehmigung, bei Oberammergau ist die Situation noch viel schärfer, ob es überhaupt solche Events  zukünftig stattfinden werden ist schon fraglich.
Ist schon traurig wenn man sieht, wie es in anderen Ländern bsp. Österreich/Schweiz/Italien mit der Akzeptanz/Toleranz dort gegenüber solcher Rennen auch gehne kann..
echt schade, typisch deutsch halt...


----------



## The Tretschwein (19. September 2007)

also was denkst du wie die Wanderer reagieren wenn du unter den ersten 10 daher kommst? Anschlag. Hmm?
Ich sag immer nur: jaja..da kommen noch ein paar hundert.

Sollte doch der Letzte Dödel kapiert haben was läuft...


----------



## Reignman (19. September 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> also was denkst du wie die Wanderer reagieren wenn du unter den ersten 10 daher kommst? Anschlag. Hmm?
> Ich sag immer nur: jaja..da kommen noch ein paar hundert.
> 
> Sollte doch der Letzte Dödel kapiert haben was läuft...



schau, das Problem habe ich nie. Fahre nie ganz vorne  
aber Danke für das "Freiräumen" bzw. Hinweisen auf uns später folgendenden 

und in Unterammergau, in der Wander- Dödel-Hochburg da kapiert man es anscheinend nicht


----------



## mountainbike (19. September 2007)

wander-dödel-hochburg - na jetzt wirds ja geil 

@maxa - da hats bestimmt noch den einen oder anderen ums geländer        gewickelt 

das es mit der messe da oben an der kirche keinen stress gegeben hat wundert mich eh 

@tretschwein - die gesichter von denen möcht ich echt gern mal sehen bei diesem ausspruch 

und reignman -  die dödel da unten haben halt einfach nicht den blick für die ideallinie. also einige zumindest  - kann ich mir vorstellen!

ich kann nur sagen - unsere 3 mädels, lisa aus muc, ist auch noch gekommen, haben sich vorbildlichst verhalten und haben alle schön kräfig angefeuert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (19. September 2007)

Reignman schrieb:


> mir hat es auch gut gefallen und es lief relativ gut bis dahin, bis zu dem zweiten Reifenschaden
> nächste Saison, neuer Versuch in Oberammergau. Freu mich schon



Bin ich ja beruhigt, dass es noch einen gab, der genauso viel Pech hatte wie ich. Konntest du wenigstens auf eigenen Stollen beenden???? Hatte ebenfalls 2 platte Reifen, den ersten nach 23km, den zweiten nach 42km. Freundlicherweise hat man mir dann Pumpe und Schlauch geliehen, so konnte ich wenigstens noch auf eigenen Reifen ins Ziel fahren.....

Aber das Rennen an sich war sehr geil, nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei!!!!


----------



## Reignman (19. September 2007)

Aitschie schrieb:


> du wenigstens auf eigenen Stollen beenden???? Hatte ebenfalls 2 platte Reifen, den ersten nach 23km, den zweiten nach Aber das Rennen an sich war sehr geil, nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei!!!!



23 km, dann hatten wir vielleicht an der gleichen Stelle die Panne. War das auch kurz vor Oberammergau, auf dem Wiesn Stück unter der Brücke durch als es dann auf den Teer ging und dann auf dem Schotterweg entlang des Flusses.
ungelogen da waren in meinem Umkreis ca 6 leute gestanden.   

den 2. Platten hatte ich wahrscheinlich, weil ich beim ersten Mal zu wenig Luft reingepumpt habe. DAnn hat es mir bei Zieleinlauf in oberammergau den Reifen weggezogen, denke mal da habe ich den Schlauch beschädigt. Dann bin ich noch einen weiteren km gekommen, dann hat es ihn zerfetzt!!!

nein, hatte ja keinen 2. Schlauch mehr. Wer rechnet schon mit 2 Platten in einem Rennen? Da ich ungefähr 1 km von Oberammergau weg war habe ich das Bike getragen, weil ich hinten nur noch die Felge hatte. Bzw. auf dem Vorderreifen geschoben, und hinten hochgehalten.


----------



## BaSiS (19. September 2007)

hmmm, also hab' letzes Jahr in Ammergau vier Schläuche gebraucht ...
davon war einer geschnorrt !

übrigens fand ich, hat sich manch MTBler kein Stück kooperativer verhalten als die bösen Wanderer, von den Graujacken erwartet man's ja nicht anders


----------



## Tobi-161 (19. September 2007)

ccbiker schrieb:


> Leider gings danach nochmal bergauf. Da hattest du mich gleich wieder. Die Aero-Position war nötig, sonst hätt's mich vom Rad geweht.



wieso das denn ?

den IPod Fahrer hab ich auch desöfteren gesehen  

Zu den Wanderern: Mir sind auch ein paar aufgefallen, die ziemlich in der Mitte liefen, obwohl rechts nochn guter Meter war... schade halt. Ist halt dumm wenn man wegen denen ausm Rhythmus kommt, grad am ersten Berg wenns eh noch eng zugeht  
Aber der großteil hat sich gottseidank beim Anblick der Verrückten etc.. gefreut und einen angefeuert, das zählt mehr  


An der Treppe erlebte ich auch ne brenzlige Situation. Ich fuhr wie sich später rausstellte hinter der Siegerin der Damen-Wertung und stellte mich schon drauf ein einfach rechts am Hang raufzufahren als die einfach abbremst und läuft...  kleiner Schreck


----------



## Reignman (19. September 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> hmmm, also hab' letzes Jahr in Ammergau vier Schläuche gebraucht ...
> davon war einer geschnorrt !
> 
> übrigens fand ich, hat sich manch MTBler kein Stück kooperativer verhalten als die bösen Wanderer, von den Graujacken erwartet man's ja nicht anders




wieviele Schläuche hast du prinzipiell bei einem Rennen dabei?


----------



## mountainbike (19. September 2007)

also ich hab einen und flickzeug dabei! mehr nie!!!

musste aber noch nie flicken oder schlauch wechseln! hoffe es bleibt so!!!


----------



## The Tretschwein (20. September 2007)

4 Platten? Wie sowas.
Zuwenig Luft, voll über alles drübergebügelt...seh ich oft...schrubben bergab an mir vorbei wie Raketen und unten wird dann geflickt....

Ansonsten Milch...Dornen, Durchschläge sind egal.


----------



## Reignman (20. September 2007)

wieviele Ersatzschläuche habts ihr denn bei einem Rennen dabei?


----------



## BaSiS (20. September 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> 4 Platten? Wie sowas.
> Zuwenig Luft, voll über alles drübergebügelt...seh ich oft...schrubben bergab an mir vorbei wie Raketen und unten wird dann geflickt....
> 
> Ansonsten Milch...Dornen, Durchschläge sind egal.


nein Schlauchlosfelge mit Schlauch gefahren
2006: Oberstdorf zwei und Ammergau vier - dann war der Vorrat weg


Reignman schrieb:


> wieviele Ersatzschläuche habts ihr denn bei einem Rennen dabei?


letztes Jahr drei - dies Jahr zwei


----------

